# ipad air 2 quick urgent question



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Hoping someone is around that has the Air 2. DH ordered the Air 2 in 64 gb from their site. I don't think they sell the original Air in 64 on the website anymore.  Anyway the box just states ipad Air with no mention of this being a 2. Is that right or did they send him the old model?  If you have the 2, does the box indicate this is an Air 2?  I don't want to open it until I'm sure this is the Air 2. 
Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6636245

I know nothing, but see the above.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. That did help. And good to know we weren't alone in being confused.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I know this reply is super late, but I also questioned the look of the box when I picked up my iPad Air 2 at Best Buy (I ordered it for store pickup).  But before I signed for the pickup, I looked at the sticker on the back that lists the specs (to make sure I got the 64gb and color I wanted), and most importantly, the model number told for sure what was in the sealed box--it's a unique number that would only be for specifically an "iPad Air 2, in Black/Space Grey, 64gb memory".  I had the specific model number ready to look up on the Apple website on my smartphone when I went in to pick up the iPad.  Maybe a bit of overprotectiveness on my part, but this was during the height of the x-mas season and I wanted to make sure I was getting what I wanted for sure--I doubted Best Buy would have believed me if I just went home without double/triple/quadruple checking everything, discovered I had the wrong model, then had to go back and tell them they mistakenly gave me the wrong iPad!


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

checked the box, it says iPad Air, when I hooked it up to iTunes, it came up as iPad Airll.  Your right to question the box.


----------

